# icloud et synchronisation des documents



## doingenia (17 Octobre 2011)

J'ai importé une Keynote sur mon iPad, puis j'ai utilisé icloud. La synchronisation entre mon iPad, iPhone et www.icloud.com a bien fonctionné. Mais après deux heures tous mes documents ont disparu de mon iPad, mon iPhone et mon compte www.icloud.com.

Quelqu'un a t-il déjà rencontré ce problème?

Merci


----------

